# Traynor YGL2 2x12 Combo



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi all, does anyone have any info on this combo? It's supposed to be Traynors take on an AC30. I called Yorkville Sound this morning and the gentlemen I talked to didn't have any info at all on it other than it listed for $1199 and there were none available. On the Traynor website they have the YGL1 listed (AC 15 clone) but not the YGL2. Yet you tube has a video from the NAIM show introducing the YGL2 2x12 Combo.... Anyone have the scoop?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's not released yet...a new product to BE released.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

It was on the site earlier, actually -- I'm surprised to see they took it down. I've played the YGL-1 and it's an excellent sounding amp.

The YGL-2 should sell for much, much less than $1199, as the YGL-1 sells for $599.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't know about the YLG2, but the YGL1s are available at L&M for $599. I almost bought one last month, but I went with a YCS50 instead. Call up L&M and ask them.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

L&M says $1025 but no idea on availability.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

ygl2a - YouTube


----------

